# [SOLVED] Can't access iPhone 4.0 personal hotspot (tethering)



## Patriot1990

I have been trying to use the personal hotspot or tethering capability that comes with the iPhone 4.0 and my current data usage plan. While I can create the personal hotspot just fine, I am unable to access it via wifi from my laptop for some reason. I have been struggling wit this problem for several weeks now because I know there is probably something very simple that I am overlooking, but I am at the end of my rope. Can anyone help?


----------



## aciid

*Re: Can't access iPhone 4.0 personal hotspot (tethering)*

Hello Patrio1990,

Are you able to see the listed WiFi network at all?
Please let us know how far along the process you're getting, and what exactly you can not do.

1. Is the network Visible in your 'Available networks'-list on your PC?
2. Is the WiFi tethering showing as active? (Blinking blue bar in the top of the screen, when exited settings-view)
3. Does other internet sharing services work? (i.e bluetooth, USB)


----------



## Patriot1990

*Re: Can't access iPhone 4.0 personal hotspot (tethering)*

The net work appears to activate and the phone lights up blue. The network also shows up, but the name includes some strange additional characters and when I attempt to connect nothing happens. Any idea what these strange characters mean? I tried the USB, but couldn't get that to work either.


----------



## aciid

*Re: Can't access iPhone 4.0 personal hotspot (tethering)*

What machine are you tethering to, what Operating system?
Can any other devices/PCs connect to the shared network?


----------



## Patriot1990

I figured it out and got it to work. I think I had entered the password incorrectly. Thank you so much for your assistance.


----------



## aciid

*Re: Can't access iPhone 4.0 personal hotspot (tethering)*

No problem at all, glad you got it workign!
Thread has been marked as Solved.


----------

